# Aquaponics Question



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anybody ever try Alan Deacon's Backyard Liberty system. Scam or does it work?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

willbuck1 said:


> Anybody ever try Alan Deacon's Backyard Liberty system. Scam or does it work?


 
Do you have a GOOD Link explaining his system? I have done aquaponics but I am not familiar with his setup.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

His name is Alec Deacon.
I don't know if this is a scam or not, but judging by his marketing methods I suspect it may very well be. However, in spite of that, I think I am going to order it. You can find TONS of information about aquaponics on the internet for free- ask me how I know, lol. I have spent many, many hours over the past couple of months researching with the intent of setting a system up on our farm. So, $37 doesn't sound very expensive to me, IF IT WORKS. It comes with a money-back guarantee, so we'll see.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Never mind. Tried to order it and their system would not accept my credit card. Guess I'll pass.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Elizabeth, I'd be keeping an eye on that card! 

I can't speak for the manual,but there's a lot of folks trying to cash in on the aquaponics thing.
Myself Included, though I want to do it as a producer.

There is enough info online and if that's not enough I guarantee your library has tons of books on hydroponics and Fish keeping (Aquarium)

I got a book on Aquaponics from the library, a lot of fill and most of the stuff borrowed off the net.

Was hoping to be rolling with our project last year but looks much better this year!
Still working on my website but as soon as the action starts will be posting there with all the details.
Be a few months out yet.
If you guys are interested in doing this, please book mark it and check back around then.
You cant get away from the basics,but I have a interesting approach to it.
Its a bit different then the way most folks are doing it.
And Its Free,the site that is! Like I said I want to make my money from production not info sales.
I'm a Big fan of open source!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Ok, this is interesting- from the Better Business Bureau-

76 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 40 closed in last 12 months
Complaint TypeTotal Closed ComplaintsAdvertising / Sales Issues8Billing / Collection Issues18Delivery Issues3Guarantee / Warranty Issues2Problems with Product / Service45Total Closed Complaints 76
The company still has a AAA rating with the BBB, but enough complaints that I am now leery of dealing with them. Just hope they don't steal my credit card info


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Like I said keep a eye on the card! only way it should not of been excepted if all the info submitted was correct was it was not valid! as in expired or suspended Ect. 
but if it allowed you to summit valid info and refused you , well watch the card!


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I read the ebook (didnt pay for it got a free review copy) but have not watched the videos. The book is well written and gives a good overview of aquaponics and detailed explanations of how to build a small system cheaply. It lacks a little in the equipment area in that he doesnt give any specific pumps that he recommends. But the biggest issue I had with the book is that he tells you to just buy fish food to feed the fish which is obviously not going to be cheap or sustainable without outside inputs. This was a while back so I dont know if he has added information to the current version.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

went to a half price book store and they had bunches of books on this subject and any other type of gardening you migfht be interested in


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Before I spent any money, I'd get a copy via library loan first... then, if I felt it was worth it, I'd shell out the money.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone combined aquaponics with a windowfarm setup? I want to do something indoors, at least until I can build a greenhouse -- we have a very short growing season here, lucky to get ninety days many years. I figure if the power was off (whether briefly or permanently) I could manually move water through the system....

Kathleen


----------

